# Vis qui tombe



## Mad3in (7 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un macbook air en juillet, et depuis octobre-novembre une des 10 vis de la coque arrière n'arrêtais pas de "bouger" et malheureusement elle est tombée..

Mais voila qu'une autre recommence à "bouger" (c'est plutôt vaciller,enfin j'espère que vous m'avez compris).

J'aimerai savoir si vous savez si cela est du à qqchose de particulier et si vous saviez avec quel tournevis je peux les remettre car c'est en forme d'étoile et je ne sais pas quoi utiliser.

Merci beaucoup de vos futures réponses.


----------



## wanai1 (21 Février 2012)

J'ai eu aussi le même problème un conseil va vite chez apple , je ne sais pas si c'est lié mais mon bottom case c'est décollé (à cause de la chaleur selon le genius mais je soupçonne un peu les vis enfin) si il est sous garantie vas y et même si il n'y est pas je ne pense pas qu'il te le feront payer .

PS: N'essaye pas de les revisser toi même tu les foirerais à coup sur ... vécu


----------



## Paradise (24 Février 2012)

Je confirme sur certaines versions les vis ne tiennent pas... 
Passe chez Apple ou télephone au SAV 

Et comme wanai1 en parle surtout ne vis pas toi même !


----------



## Mad3in (26 Février 2012)

Ah mais j'ai pas pris la garantie pour mon mac...

Par contre c'est différent car j'ai essayé de la revisser "un peu" mais j'ai l'impression que le filetage de la coque est défectueux .. Donc j'ai peur que ce soit la coque entière à changer et je sens que ça va me couter une fortune :s

J'essayerai de passer a un apple store dans la semaine et je vous tiendrai au courant et comme ça les futurs utilisateurs de macbook avec des vis défectueux sauront quoi faire  (ou payer simplement lol).

Merci de vos commentaires!


----------



## wanai1 (4 Mars 2012)

Mad3in a dit:


> Ah mais j'ai pas pris la garantie pour mon mac...
> 
> Par contre c'est différent car j'ai essayé de la revisser "un peu" mais j'ai l'impression que le filetage de la coque est défectueux .. Donc j'ai peur que ce soit la coque entière à changer et je sens que ça va me couter une fortune :s
> 
> ...



Ton filetage est pas défecteux c'est juste que le tournevis n'est pas adapté  Pour ça que je t'ai dit de pas visser toi même (mauvais élève va )


----------



## itOtO (5 Mars 2012)

Mad3in a dit:


> Ah mais j'ai pas pris la garantie pour mon mac...



Ton mac est garanti 1an par la garantie constructeur Apple, donc pas de soucis à te faire!


----------



## Paradise (5 Mars 2012)

Règle d'or, toujours prendre l'Apple Care  (en tout cas pour moi j'ai du l'utiliser plus d'une fois)


----------



## itOtO (5 Mars 2012)

Ca dépend... 

Si j'avais pris un apple care à chaque fois j'aurais payé beaucoup plus que ce dont j'aurais eu besoin, en plus le plus gros problème que j'ai eu était avec un iBook G4 et n'a jamais été reconnu, donc c'était soit retour en SAV tout les 3mois, soit je me démerde pour trouver d'où ça vient et je répare moi-même (une cale en papier et du scotch plus tard c'était bon!

Enfin c'est à chacun de voir selon le nombre de produits qu'il achète (plus on en a moins ç'est utile au final), la vitesse de renouvellement, et sa capacité à réparer soit même certains trucs...


----------



## Keikoku (5 Mars 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Enfin c'est à chacun de voir selon le nombre de produits qu'il achète (plus on en a moins ç'est utile au final), la vitesse de renouvellement, et sa capacité à réparer soit même certains trucs...



Et de la manière dont on traite ses affaires. J'ai pris l'apple care sur un imac. j'ai jamais eu UN SEUL problème en 3 ans.

Pépère


----------

